# New Chick



## Brandee3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello! I'm new at having chickens. I currently have 3 hens and 2 roosters. They are all Silver Sussex. I have 3 fertilized eggs in my homemade incubator that are around 6 days in. I have a fenced in area that i let them roam around in during the day and coup them up at night. Any beginner suggestions?


----------



## aymelli (Jun 24, 2012)

If you can keep them off the front porch during the day....you won't step in poop when you walk out the door.lol


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie (Jul 25, 2012)

If you have a chicken house(coop) thats great. If not, use either a rabbit or ferret cage from the pet store. I had to use a rabbit cage before we built the coop outside.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Keep it simple.


----------



## Brandee3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks! I am keeping it simple. I have them in a closed pen at night and a larger pen during the day so no worries about stepping in poop on the porch! Lol


----------



## Brandee3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what this black spot looks like? I bought my chickens as adults so I don't know if they have ever been vaccinated. 
Thanks,
Brandee


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

It's probably just a scab. It could have been pecked by another chicken. Keep an eye on it, it should go away in day or two. You could rub a bit of Triple Antibiotic Creme on it if you want. (Neosporine, but without pain reliever. Nothing ending in caine)


----------



## Brandee3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Brandee3 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have one more question. My roosters combs turn purple on the back side in the late evening. During the day they are a beautiful red. I live in Mississippi and it very hot and humid here. I have a box fan that I leave on all the time in their pen. Any ideas why they turn purple and feel cool?
Thanks,
Brandee


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Brandee3 said:


> I have one more question. My roosters combs turn purple on the back side in the late evening. During the day they are a beautiful red. I live in Mississippi and it very hot and humid here. I have a box fan that I leave on all the time in their pen. Any ideas why they turn purple and feel cool?
> Thanks,
> Brandee


Sorry I can't help with that one


----------



## Brandee3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm going to guess it has to do with blood perfusion. That means that when they are hot in the sun, the capillaries are dilated (full of blood) and near the surface so very red. At night they are quieter and cooler due to fan and so more Bluish (red skin plus blue blood). And you see purple. I can think of something else that works this way too. ;-). I remember stuff like this from anesthesia class.


----------



## Brandee3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok so does that mean its ok to leave the fan on at night? It's helpful in keeping the Mosquitos off of them too.
Thanks!


----------

